
You and your research - activatedgeek
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html
======
ColinWright
This has been submitted and discussed many, many times, but even if you seen
it before I strongly recommend reading it, and reading it carefully.

And don't read it passively - read it actively. Don't just think "That's
interesting" \- think to yourself:

Can I translate this into _my_ context and _my_ situation? Can I use this
information, these thoughts, these musing, and this advice to make me better
at what I do?

My suspicion is that if you work at this, you can gain a lot from it.

On the other hand, you could just skim it and move on.

What will you do?

